# 300 Gallon Piraya Tank



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

So my sump and drip system was not ready yet and I couldn't look at the empty tank anymore so I used my external filter to get the tank going in the mean time. External filter only rated for a 150 gallon that's why tank is not full. Fish we're added about 2 hours ago so they are still adjusting. It looks too big for them now but soon they will fill it out.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Love it. How big are they?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

5-6 inches


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome tank... cant wait to see more pics when its complete


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

cool tank!


----------

